
Demonstration of Two-Qubit Algorithms with a Quantum Processor (2009) - vtomole
https://arxiv.org/abs/0903.2030
======
vtomole
This paper was published in 2009 with a bulk of the work coming from the Yale
Quantum Institute. I like it because they talk about how the processor is
built, and how the qubits are controlled to perform the algorithms.
Superconducting quantum processors have advanced by leaps and bounds since
then.

~~~
kjrose
I was thinking the same thing. This is crazy old news. Even nmr quantum
computing is miles beyond this.

